# Problem mit udev-103

## eispanzer

Hallo,

nachdem ich coldplug entfernt und udev aktualisiert habe, funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr.

Manchmal funktioniert diese nach dem booten oder nach entfernen und wiedereinstecken des Netzwerkkabels für 1 oder 2 Minuten, dann jedoch nicht mehr. 

eth0 ist vorhanden, die IP-Adresse wird per DHCP bezogen, sieht eigentlich alles ok aus. Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht,

beim ping im internen Netz kommt die Meldung 'host not reachable'.

----------

## b3cks

Standardfrage: Was sagt dmesg und /var/log/messages?

----------

## eispanzer

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich komme erst heute Abend wieder an den betroffenen Rechner.

----------

## deejay

Von welcher Udev-Version hast du aktualisiert?

----------

## eispanzer

087-r1

----------

## deejay

Die Syntax hat sich seit der Version geändert. Vielleicht liegt es daran?

etc-update gemacht? Die Regeln mal überprüft?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## eispanzer

Ja, etc-update wurde durchgeführt, eigene udev-Regeln waren nicht vorhanden.

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

dasselbe auch bei mir, hab' um die Blockade aufzuheben coldplug entfernt, es aber im runlevel gelassen damit meine eth0 geladen wird.

/etc/init.d/coldplug ist auch vorhanden. Irgendwie scheint da noch der Wurm drin zu sein .

Eine Lösung hab ich bislang auch nicht (ohne coldplug) gefunden.

----------

## hoschi

Hab seit Ewigkeiten kein Coldplug mehr drauf, keine Probleme.

PS: /etc/conf.d/rc (neben /etc/profile, /etc/rc.conf /etc/conf.d/net einer der zentralen Konfigrationsdateien)

----------

## mastacloak

Nach dem udev-update hat emerge auch gemeint:

```
A stale coldplug init script found. You should run:

      rc-update del coldplug

      rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug

udev now provides its own coldplug functionality.
```

Es sollte an sich auch ohne coldplug funktionieren.

----------

## jkoerner

Jo, die /etc/conf.d/rc mal komplett durchzuarbeiten hat es für mich gelöst.

Manchmal brauch ich eben ncch die Hinweise wie von hoschi, danke

----------

## tazinblack

Also sorry,

das bringt bei mir alles nix  :Sad: 

Der einzige Weg zu einem wieder funktionierenden System waren bei mir  :

```

echo "=sys-fs/udev-103" >> package.mask

emerge udev

emerge coldplug

```

Seit udev-103 waren bei mir eth0 (wireless) und eth1 (wired) von den devs vertauscht.

wpa-suplicant liest sich partout nicht zur Arbeit überreden auch wenn er nun eth1 sichern sollte anstatt wie früher eth0.

Das scheint mir doch definitiv nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein ! Und ich hab auch brav 

```
etc-update
```

 gemacht und 

```
rc-status delete coldplug
```

Die Probleme lagen bei mir schon gleich nach dem Start von udev. Da gings schon los mit error und illegal und etc.

Fragt mich jetzt aber nicht nach dem genauen Wortlaut, dafür ists zu spät.

Hat mich jetzt 2 h gekostet. Weck mich bitte jemand wenns da ne stabile 'stable' - Version gibt.

Von der beta 'stable' - Variante hab ich die Nase voll.

Dabei hab ich erst gestern mit gentoo ne IBM PPC64 Unix Kiste erfolgreich bekehrt und heute wieder das  :Sad: 

----------

## eispanzer

Tja, Netzwerk geht nach 2 Stunden fummelei immer noch nicht, ich werde heute Abend mal Ubuntu drüberbügeln...

----------

## Knieper

Im eng. Forum gibt es auch Probleme, zB.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519709.html

----------

## smg

Welche Kernel benutzt ihr?

----------

## tazinblack

2.6.18-gentoo-r2

----------

## Pinguin

Ich hatte das Verhalten mal auf einem Server und mich ewig gewundert, dann viel mir auf, dass ich Dussel vergessen hatte die Autloadfunktion des Kernels einzuschalten:

```

[*] Enable loadable module support                                

[*]   Module unloading                                                  

[ ]     Forced module unloading                                       

[ ]   Module versioning support                                       

[ ]   Source checksum for all modules                                  

[*]   Automatic kernel module loading 

```

Das Coldplug Script hatte dieses wohl kompensiert, darum war es mir nie aufgefallen  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Pinguin wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das Verhalten mal auf einem Server und mich ewig gewundert, dann viel mir auf, dass ich Dussel vergessen hatte die Autloadfunktion des Kernels einzuschalten:
> 
> 

 

Also die ist bei mir an und es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert.

Gibts denn da inzwischen immer noch keine Lösung zu diesem Problem ?

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, geistern udev-103 Probleme immer noch durchs Forum.

----------

## firefly

also ich habe keine probleme mit udev-103 und meinem usb-wlan adapter (D-Link DWL-G122 RevC1, rt73 treiber).

hmm eventuell könnte es daran liegen, das ich das paket hotplug noch installiert habe.

----------

